# Another Breed?



## Danielle*Lily (Dec 3, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, I was wondering what everybody else's favorite breed was (other than the ever favorite Maltese) and why? Would you consider getting this breed of dog over another Maltese, or are you a loyal Maltese owner and Maltese owner only? 

After getting Lily, I don't know if I'd choose another breed over Maltese, but I'd love to experience a Yorkie, Chihuahua or Toy Poodle. But to turn down another Maltese? I simply couldn't!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Maltese!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Pomeranian!! We love our little Emmet!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Love my Yorkies! I've always had the two breeds together.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Maltese:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

There are so many breeds that I adore, but Maltese is the breed I consider my perfect match.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I love Daisy and she definitely is my lap dog but I also own a Newfoundland who lives with my parents since we couldn't take him to Korea with us. I can't say I'd own another Newfie after him because of the shedding and drool but they have very similar personalities, it's just harding having a lap dog that weighs as much as you do haha. We plan on taking my Newf, Charlie, back when we move back to the States next year but it depends on how him and Daisy get along.

My husband does want a larger dog like a border collie or springer spaniel at some point. He's more active than I am and wants a dog to go running with and who can be a better play mate for our future kids. Daisy is very docile but I fear she would get hurt playing with kids. 

Daisy is my first little dog. I was raised with a St Bernard (170lbs, overweight), two lab mixes (about 80lbs) and I got my Newfoundland as a birthday present when I turned 17. He's about 135lbs (tall and lean) but I haven't weighed him since I left.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Maltese, yorkies and poodles


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maltese:wub: they are so human like, and I honestly think they are the most beautiful out of all breeds
Cockapoo's were all we had when our kids were young. I loved each one so very much:wub: they were large enough that I didn't worry about them with my kids, they are perfect for kids 
Yorkie, I'm blessed because I'm a grandma to one:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I am completely in love with the Maltese breed (of course) especially after getting Emma. I would get another in a heartbeat! However, there are a lot of other breeds I love and would like to experience at some point. If I could get another breed right now, I would seriously look in to Cocker Spaniels - I have always loved that breed and my Dad had one that he adored.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I had a poodle growing up and adored him, so I'd consider a poodle. Trevor was the love of my life and I shared a unique and special bond with him--he was my baby. Trevor was a Chihuahua--I would definitely get another Chihuahua. However, I'm definitely, 100% not thinking of another one right now though. I've got my hands full with Trissie and Tyler.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We had Boston Terriers as a kid,I loved our little Bostons.
We've had cockers and dalmatian and a german shepherd and a few Heintz 57..
We love our cockers...I never thought about a chi until I met Sassy,,what a love..
They're all three so different and they all seem to all get along..


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

If I were to get another dog, I think it would be either a pug or a shih tzu.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

The Maltese is and always be my number 1!!:wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Only maltese from here on out for me. Georgie is my 2nd...I do, of course love yorkies, bossy little critters! Mags has my 2 all time favorite dogs, maltese & wheaten!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I love so many breeds, but was a top winning Lhasa Apso breeder for over 25 years and the Lhasa will always have a very special place in my heart. I've also bred a few champion Shih Tzus and they are a nice breed too. I grew up with Chihuahuas and love them. 

But for me, at this time in my life, Maltese are the PERFECT breed and that's what I would want again and again.

I did have a wonderful toy poodle when I was in my 20s but she was very barky. And I love Yorkies but the Terrier temperament just isn't for me. I would someday like to have a Brussels Griffon and/or an Affenpincher. If they didn't shed, the Japanese Chin would be my bred of choice. I've always ADORED Chins.

There is only 1 breed that comes to mind as one I would Never own and that is a Chow.

But -- my Maltese are now my passion.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I could never think of ever having anything but a maltese. I love them so much! I had a toy poodle growing up and if I couldn't have a maltese then I would have a toy poodle.


----------



## LilSuz (Oct 18, 2015)

I´ve had Dobermanns, which I loved. Such fun working with them, and I also lived right near a large forest where they could run. 
I´ve had retired rescue greyhounds, so sweet and gentle. 
I´ve had whippets, fun and smart, and we lived near fields, and a beach where they could run their fastest. 
I´ve had yorkies, fun and lively... 
I had a poodle x, sweet but also of a busy nature. 
And all were loved for what they were. 
And I´ve had and still have Maltese, which are my dear little cuddlers, lap dogs, babies. I love their sweet natures, and they suit us fine as we only have a small yard for them in our present home. They play with us and each other, hunt crickets, like to cuddle, and love getting the attention when I groom them. Perfect.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Yorkie and King Charles Cavalier


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Yorkie because that is the only pet our family had - I actually applied for a Yorkie-Poo puppy but then the foster mom told us about Ozzie and how he was so shy and needed a quiet home like ours... and the rest is history :heart: I would definitely consider a Yorkie in the future, or a Maltese mixed with something else (rescue only - obviously). After losing Lisa, I would also really love a Maltese-Shih Tzu rescue :wub: Honestly, my only requirements are small and non-shedding! Maltese really are quite beautiful... but we only ended up with our pure breeds by pure happenstance!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Maltese will always be my #1/. But if you had to pin me down, I do love Japanese Chins.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

I still love my mini doxies. They are such little clowns. 
I would get another Maltese in a heartbeat. 
If I ever see a Papillon in rescue I think I'd try to save it.
I love shelties also, greyhounds, so many breeds I would love to have. Lhasa's also.
My sister has pugs and if I could I'd steal her Henry. He is the biggest love bug.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

The Standard poodle ties with the Maltese as my favorite. My poodle is brilliant, complex, loving, funny, and very much like having a child. I think I would like to always have both breeds! :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Only Maltese.


----------



## blkdog (Dec 29, 2014)

I love my Havanese and Poodle, both awesome breeds. They are very outgoing, friendly and affectionate with everyone and they get along with all, humans and animals. My poodle is a little more velcro never letting me out of his site and would love to be a lap dog. My Havanese, if he is taking a nap, will not follow me from room to room like my poodle does. My Havanese is more laid back and quieter than my poodle. They are both super smart and want to please, they compete in rally and love learning new tricks and commands. All it takes is a little praise and maybe a treat or two. 

I joined this forum because my next dog will probably be a Maltese, I am hoping for the same temperament as my two current dogs but in a smaller package. My Havanese is sixteen pounds and I just have always wanted a little, portable toy breed around five pounds. I researched lots of toys but always come back to the Maltese. I love the nonshedding, I want to be able to travel and fly with them so I can not have a smooched face dog, I want the friendly, sweet, outgoing temperament that not all toy breeds have. I have also considered the toy poodle, but just keep leaning towards the Maltese.

Cris


----------



## MustangMama (Dec 17, 2015)

I've never had a favorite breed. I have had many dogs. Muts, a cocker spaniel, cockapoo, lhasa apso, , chug(chihuahua/pug), golden retriever, doxiepoo(dachshund/poodle), and a terrier mix. We still have the last three. 

I do love the Maltese but I don't know if I would get another due to possible health issues. I've only had Sophie for a month and a half. Found out on our first vet visit that she has luxating patella in both of her hind legs. So we will most likely have a costly surgery coming in the future. Hopefully a long time away. 

We have enough dogs now. Two of them are my daughters and will go with them whenever they move out. But that won't be happening any time soon. Katie our golden retriever is 13. Don't know how much longer we will have her. She seems healthy and well but so did our Peppi(the chug) he was 15, and he suddenly fell ill and we lost him last year in February. At that time, we did not have the two little dogs my daughters have now. We adopted them a month later. The funny thing is, after we lost Peppi, I did not want anymore dogs. Now we have 3 new dogs. 

I like smaller dogs. Of all the dogs I have had, the Maltese is the only breed I intentionally searched for. I can't say now what other dog I may want in the future. My husband says he does not think he would want another dog once we lose Katie, but he may change his mind. He likes big dogs. He's always like Labs. So one of them may be in our future.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We have only had Maltese or Maltese mixes for years, but working at our shelter has shown me that the next little dog is the best. Just saw a Papillon Friday she was so cute. A lot of energy. Also like Chihuahua's. We get a lot of Chihuahua mixes at the shelter.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Cris, your Spoo and Hav are so beautiful! 

I adore my Malt, but one thing to be aware of is that they can bark a LOT. Toy poodles aren't as yappy, in general, IMHO. Malts are lower energy, though--more like a Hav. Toy poodles tend to be less nervous around children and in a family setting. Malts are very sweet and loving, they're just gentle and sensitive creatures. I think they're the most beautiful breed. They're both wonderful breeds, it just depends on what you want. Go with your heart and choose a good breeder!


----------



## blkdog (Dec 29, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> Cris, your Spoo and Hav are so beautiful!
> 
> I adore my Malt, but one thing to be aware of is that they can bark a LOT. Toy poodles aren't as yappy, in general, IMHO. Malts are lower energy, though--more like a Hav. Toy poodles tend to be less nervous around children and in a family setting. Malts are very sweet and loving, they're just gentle and sensitive creatures. I think they're the most beautiful breed. They're both wonderful breeds, it just depends on what you want. Go with your heart and choose a good breeder!


Thank you!


----------



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

*I've had a rescue yorkie, 
sister has a pomapoo, 
I've had received from breeder a german shepherd, 
then rescue maltese Mallow.
I've babysat a shelter husky for a little bit as well.

My favorite breeds are either really big or really little.
As far as small breed favorite order Maltese is 1st, then Pomeranian (I don't like that they have shedding hair), and Shih tzu (I'm really picky about the Pom and Shih tzu though).
Big breeds German shepherds and Huskies (even though I know they shed too). Doberman look cute but I never had one nor have met a friend that owns one. The smaller breeds are easier to travel with I think.*


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

blkdog said:


> Thank you!


 You are welcome


----------

